# Sun holiday recommendation for six 40 yr old lads :-)



## nbc (20 May 2013)

Hi,
Myself and 5 mates are trying to go away end of June for a week. Mixed bunch. Looking for somewhere to enjoy the sun during the day(maybe golf, cycling,walking) and good craic in pubs at night. Ideally somewhere where we won't feel ancient. I think Lanzarote ticks a lot of boxes but no golf. We are thinking of Majorca but having read reviews of Magalluf are having a rethink. Tenerife appears to eb worse in terms of young larger louts from what I've read. Not sure about Rhodes, Corfu- ? mainland spain??Could really do with some good advice before I tear my hair out 
Many thanks
nbc


----------



## Slim (20 May 2013)

Hi.

I can recommend both the Costa Blanca and Portugal for a golf holiday. In particular, the Torrevieja area south of Alicante is both notorious for being built up and a bit of a blot on the landscape but also has some lovely golf courses within short drive, e.g. La Finca and Villamartin. Accommodation is plentiful and reasonable, self catering in rented houses etc. Bars and restaurants are a bit touristy(tacky) but that may be what is needed. Algarve is famous for golf. Vilamoura is a popular golf base, with several courses and within easy reaches of others. It's a bit more upmarket than Torrevieja. Up by Lisbon, the Silver Coast has lovely courses, more natural towns, plentiful bars and restaurants. Praia del Rei is a purpose-built resort, with hotel, clubhouse and lots of rental accommodation. It may be cheaper to rent direct from owners. Many other courses within easy reach and lovely coast and towns, Obidos for example. If you google 'algarve tee times' and similar sites, you can get quite good packages including tee times and carts.


----------



## HMC (20 May 2013)

If you want sun, golf and nightlife, how about Vilamoura on the Algarve? Fly to Faro. Some of the larger hotels offer complementary shuttle buses to and from the major courses and they can also book your rounds for you.
I've played Lanzarote's 2 golf courses and liked them both, but Vilamoura has a much wider selection of courses (but they are pricey - check out a flight/hotel/golf package for more competitive rates).  Lanzarote seems to be popular with cyclists too as we saw several groups there in March.


----------



## nbc (20 May 2013)

*.*

Thanks for the replies- It's not a golfing holiday really- a couple of the guys may play once or twice so that's not critical.
NBC


----------



## HMC (20 May 2013)

I would give Torrevieja a swerve; it's a dump.


----------



## Spear (20 May 2013)

If it's not a golfing holiday, give Villamoura a miss.


----------



## Luternau (20 May 2013)

I would not rule out Majorca because of Magaluf-its a big island with lots if other places. Am hoping to make it there in June too.  Never been before. Researching it at the moment.
Also Ibiza has more than San Antonio and it's clubs.
Villamoura is just golf-nothing much else there.


----------



## Bronte (21 May 2013)

Maybe a city would be better for you, somewhere like Marbella or Barcelona?  You could pick a hotel with a pool and have a more mature nightlife avoiding the tacky beach resorts.  And not feeling ancient.  In both of those cities beaches are in any case not far away.  Also somewhere like Cannes.  But not hot enough I'd say at the moment.


----------



## angela59 (23 May 2013)

Hi,

South Costa Blanca is very accessable with Aer Lingus and Ryan Air, you can fly from Dublin/Shannon into Alicante or Murcia and then hire a car at either airport.   There are a multitude of golf courses in south costa blanca area and some fabulous beaches - many of them blue flag.  One poster pointed out that Torrevieja was a dump - it is a bit of an eyesore to luck at mainly because of the high rise buildings but has a lovely promenade and some lovely restaurants.  La Manga further south of Torrevieja which has a lovely golf course but La Manga itself is an eye sore with high rise buildings everywhere.  There are plenty of places to rent - golf course - Villa martin, Las Ramblas, Las Collinas, La Finca, Polaris World.  5km South of Torrevieja there are some nice areas which you can rent, Punta Prima, Playa Flamenca, La Zenia, Cabo Roig, Campoamor and Pilar De Horadada.  Paddys point in La Zenia is supposed to be good craic from what I hear - there is a new large shopping Mall just recently opened which has loads of good restaurants and is called La Zenia Boulevary.  Food is reasonable and alcohol also.  You probably would need to hire a car but if renting you can rent within walking distances of restaurants and bars.  Just to say not sure what age group you are but reading your message - I don't think you will feel ancient in this part of spain.

Angela59


----------



## coleen (26 May 2013)

Majorca would be a good choice. You could spend a night or two in Palma nice small city lively bars and restaurants. Plenty of nice walks. Then you could take the bus to Puerto Pollensa which is a great area for walking and cycling some lovely off road routes. It is a lovely island and you can keep away from Santa Ponsa or Magaluf and there are lots of areas with a more mixed crowd. Also check out Soller which is in the North of Island. Plenty of golf courses also so good variety


----------

